# Der Richter - Recht oder Ehre - Neuer Trailer veröffentlicht



## FlorianStangl (30. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Richter - Recht oder Ehre - Neuer Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Richter - Recht oder Ehre - Neuer Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## bundesgerd (30. September 2014)

Schön zu sehen, dass Robert Downey Jr. auch ernste Rollen jenseits von Iron Man spielt.


----------

